# Dillian the blind Dane & friends



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I was wondering if a few of you lovely people would like to help myself & my gorgeous doggie Dillian the Dane, and his best mates.

We have entered a photo competition for the very first time & need some extra support by voting for our entry. 

Dillian was born blind & is pretty remarkable as anyone who has met him will tell you :2thumb: When out with the other dogs & his other doggy mates he acts just like any other dog, except for the odd tree/hay bale/hedge/fence that gets in his way. Dexter the Dobbie is his best mate & they spend hours running around having fun chasing each other & Betty Boston is the boss of both of them, the elder of the group & certainly stands none of their nonsense lol

So, we are currently canvasing more votes as we are only in second place...........when this competition is over we think Dillian wants to run for Prime Minister as he says he cant be any worse than the current parliamentary leaders :whistling2:

Thanks for reading & apologies for the plug, but we gotta try every tactic to win :no1:

Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham

Voting is daily & done by IP address, so you can vote more than once a day if you have Internet on your phone, have use of a computer at work etc. Also feel free to share the link on face book etc.........Dillian aims at ruling the world...........and as he is now 4, technically only has a short life left to achieve his goal :gasp:

Voting runs daily till 31st May 2012.

Once again, thanks for reading & MANY thanks if you vote ;-)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thought I would add a few photos of the gang


Dexter










Betty Boo











Dillian out playing football with his friends













Doing what they all do best - relaxing on the sofa lol


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

gwan then have a vote... : victory:

good work!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Voted x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Voted Ken! :2thumb:

How did I know Betty would be the boss? :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:2thumb: Lovely dogs you have there - all voted for. Good luck


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Unfortunately Ken's internet is down, so he has asked me to give this a plug.

Please remember you can vote more than once. You are allowed to vote evey day :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.

Dill is in second place at the minute so every vote counts.

Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham

Thanks for looking.

Neil


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Voted for him as many times as it would allow lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive been voting most days:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Voted again x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks folks - back online now after silly engineers put a filter on my fibre optic cable, but did not tell anyone!! Hence as I was posting this thread got cut off just after hitting the send.........:devil:

Anyway, wanted to say a big thanks for all the votes so far, but please keep them coming as we are 9 behind the current front runner.

Here is a photo of Dillian, lording over the living room.......he loves his comfort bless him lol

Oh & if anyone is voting & would like to meet him, he is most likely going to be in attendance at this years Exotic Pet Awareness Day, Saturday 9th June. Becketts Farm :: Exotic Pet Awareness Day












.....and here yet again on the sofa with Betty Boo (this one is especially for Zoo-man lol)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Still needing loads of extra votes people - feel free to cross post the link on other forums/facebook etc :whistling2::2thumb::blush:


----------



## Maia666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Voted... Dillian is simply stunning, best of luck in the comp


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Maia666 said:


> Voted... Dillian is simply stunning, best of luck in the comp


Thank you very much, he sure is a stunner & also a wonderful dog. :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good Friday bump to encourage a few more votes :whistling2::2thumb:

Dont forget, the voting is DAILY till 31st May..........hope it dont wear your fingers out lol

Please feel free to repost the link on any other forums, facebook, tiwtter etc.........Dillian says he wants to go Viral.........whatever that means (apparently its some trendy slang word) lol

Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Voted for the very very special big guy. Good luck Dillian baby


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Voted for the very very special big guy. Good luck Dillian baby


 
Thanks Selina :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dillian got into the Easter spirit at the weekend, but under great duress lol











He is still in second place with the voting, so please take a moment to help him beat the welsh corgi :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

voted!

he is sooo beautiful....hubby promised me a dane ages ago but we have to save for a new roof so wont be til this time next year now! 

good luck!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

a&m said:


> voted!
> 
> he is sooo beautiful....hubby promised me a dane ages ago but we have to save for a new roof so wont be til this time next year now!
> 
> good luck!


Thanks for the vote & you will love sharing your life with Dane when you get one.........plenty of them in rescues too, so not going to cost as much. I often get asked if I know anyone looking for a young Dane........so let me know if your interested :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi folks, still needing extra votes & support for my special boy.......it only take a minute to vote.......and you are allowed to vote for 1 dog in each section of the competition (so that's 4 per day per IP address). Voting runs right up till 31st May.........so I apologise for any worn out fingers lol

Dillians story has also been picked up by a magazine after seeing him in the competition - so sometime in May he & the other dogs will appear in That's Life magazine. They are writing his life story from his point of view which could be interesting lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Still needing votes if anyone can spare a couple of minutes.

Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Still needing votes if anyone can spare a couple of minutes.
> 
> Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham


 
Ditto............


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Now loosing by 100 votes & in need of extra support - the other dog has the link plastered all over the doggie forums so is having their support - maybe we can get the backing of the reptile & exotic world as well as all other pets out there?

PLEASE cross post the link for the voting on any other forums you might be on, facebook pages & twitter it.......anything is muchly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I voted yesterday but I have just done it again twice, once from my work pc and once from my phone lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I voted yesterday but I have just done it again twice, once from my work pc and once from my phone lol


 
Cheers Sarah-Jayne :no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Voting is still ongoing till 31st May so please keep pushing those buttons, only takes a few seconds ;-)

Plus, Dillian & the gang need cheering up as they have managed to cacth kennel cough b& poor Dillian got hit the most - he even stopped eating, which for a Great Dane is unusual lol 

Also while voting for Dill, maybe you could spare an extra moment to also vote for his friend Khan - this is allowed as yo can vote for 1 dog per section per day........and also extra votes if you have 3G on your mobile :2thumb:
Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Khan from Rugby Warwickshire
Khan would love to win her section but is also happy to come third ;-)


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

voted  x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Voting is still ongoing till 31st May so please keep pushing those buttons, only takes a few seconds ;-)
> 
> Plus, Dillian & the gang need cheering up as they have managed to cacth kennel cough b& poor Dillian got hit the most - he even stopped eating, which for a Great Dane is unusual lol
> 
> ...


To add insult to injury, Betty Boo the Boston Terrier died suddenly on Saturday night - probably a fit or heart attack. IN some ways this might be a blessing in disguise as she was undergoing blood tests for cushings disease.

RIP Betty Boo, we shall keep the voting going in your name & hope we win especially for you my little girl.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that Ken


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that Ken


 
Thankis Sarah-Jayne, she will be missed & from now on all te voting is dedicated to her memory :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have voted quite a few times, every time I come on the forum it reminds me!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Keep voting Sarah- Jaybem we have till 31st May to vote daily.......and we need all the votes we can get :2thumb:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Voted! Im not really a dogy person, though i have a real soft spot for danes.. especialy rescues, my mum has two rescue danes call bella and hugo, and her first rescue dane scooby who started her obssesion but sadly passed 2 years ago.. anyway i hope you do really well, will try to rember to vote for you as much as i can! And sorry for your lose of betty she looked like a very personable doggy!! 


X


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Pixie much appreciated as we need loads more votes to keep us in the lead as Willow the corgi is snapping at our heels lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Still needing lots of support & votes especially as the new security voting system has put people off :bash:

Give Your Dog a Bone Awards - Dillian from Birmingham


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Ken we are still voting :2thumb: Thank you for the help getting votes for Adam :no1:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Little Bump for Dillian dog : victory:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like he could do with a lot of votes today :flrt::flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Only 1 week of voting left & boy do we need LOADS to even stand a chance of winning - like probably 700 votes in the next couple days lol :whistling2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I am still voting, but our phone and internet at home is cut off til after we move so I can only really do it when I am at work at the moment


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I loved the Magazine article today Ken :no1:I hope you win and that every one will take a moment to vote :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Alison, I think the writer did a good job telling Dillians story in his words lol

Also nice tribute to Betty Boston who sadly died before she got to see her photo in a magazine :-(


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the support & votes, Dillian came second in his category/group.

He also came runner up in the UK Great Dane Clubs Dog of the month for June :no1:

Be warned, its a very slow website to load!!
Dane Of The Month Archive


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Great news!! Pleased he placed!!! Well done dillian!


----------

